# Anaforismo em Dom Quixote



## Infi_nightBR

"(...) Sansão abraçou o cavalheiro e pediu que o avisasse de sua boa ou má sorte, para se alegrar com esta ou se entristecer com aquela, como as leis da amizade pediam."
Dom Quixote, vol. 2, trad. Ernani Ssó. 
Eu queria saber se a colocação dos pronomes demonstrativos está correta ou ela está intencionalmente invertida para gerar um efeito cômico. 
Porque acredito que o "esta" está fazendo referência a "má sorte", certo? Então indicaria que o personagem Sansão se alegraria com isso, dado seu papel controverso no estímulo à terceira saída de D. Quixote?


----------



## patriota

> En el texto, _esta_ se refiere a _mala suerte_ y  _aquella_, a _buena_; la broma puede ser de Sansón o del propio C.
> 
> CVC. «Don Quijote de la Mancha». Segunda parte. Capítulo VII (2 de 2).


----------



## Ari RT

Bater o martelo sobre os motivos de uma escolha de palavras feita há 4 séculos é difícil. Eu aposto que não se trate nem de descuido do tradutor nem do autor. Excluído o que não é, vamos ao que possa ser: troça do autor dirigida ao leitor, troça do personagem Sansón Carrasco dirigida aos demais presentes, ato falho do personagem Sansón Carrasco.
Minha aposta vai para esta última opção. Deixo de analisar as duas primeiras para manter contido o volume da postagem.

Sansón entra na trama para, montado em sua autoridade de _bachiller salmantino_, demover D. Quijote de suas saídas, por sua própria (do cavaleiro) segurança. Na segunda saída, se não me engano, duela com ele na intenção de, batendo-o, obrigá-lo a voltar para casa. Perde e jura, de si para si, vingança. Desaparece da trama e reaparece nas vésperas da terceira saída, quando acontece o diálogo em tela. Se ignorarmos tudo o que ocorre em sua ausência, fica o “hei de vingar-me” seguido desse (suposto por mim) ato falho. Obviamente, não revisei cada parágrafo do texto para certificar-me da não aparição de Sansón ou de referências a ele. Se o caso for de importância que requeira tal certificação...

Outro motivo para crer em ato falho: entre todas as estratégias possíveis para demover D. Quijote da terceira saída, Sansón escolhe uma improvável, encorajá-lo. O pano cai sobre a cena sem que se esclareça a estratégia, os demais personagens ficam sem entendê-la, e nós leitores com eles. O desenrolar da trama traz, logo após a terceira saída, uma nova provocação de Sansón e um novo duelo, o que permite supor por trás da estratégia estapafúrdia a intenção de que voltassem a bater-se, caso no qual não só obteria seu intento de retorná-lo à casa como também a revanche do duelo anterior. A crítica social pela via da ironia num cenário de realismo fantástico tem bem a cara da obra cervantina. Por que diabos a revanche contra um velho que vive em um mundo fantástico seria motivação para o jovem _bachiller_? Que importa uma suposta "honra de cavaleiro", coisa de loucos, para quem vive no mundo real? Quer dizer que o mundo de D. Quijote, afinal de contas, existe, conta para algo? Dava um _paper_...

Ainda que déssemos a Sansón o benefício da dúvida, ou seja, ainda que acreditássemos na sua boa disposição em relação ao Cavaleiro da Triste Figura, eliminando do raciocínio o desejo de vingança, o insucesso de D. Quijote em quaisquer aventuras seria de comemorar, se o fizesse voltar à casa. Não é o que transpira das entrelinhas, na minha opinião, mas seria uma explicação bem mais simples. Seu problema é ser simplista, mais que simples, já que deixa de lado sutilezas em demasia em uma obra que "pede" ao leitor que avalie as situações criadas.


----------



## gato radioso

Infi_nightBR said:


> "(...) Sansão abraçou o cavalheiro e pediu que o avisasse de sua boa ou má sorte, para se alegrar com esta ou se entristecer com aquela, como as leis da amizade pediam."
> Dom Quixote, vol. 2, trad. Ernani Ssó.
> Eu queria saber se a colocação dos pronomes demonstrativos está correta ou ela está intencionalmente invertida para gerar um efeito cômico.
> Porque acredito que o "esta" está fazendo referência a "má sorte", certo? Então indicaria que o personagem Sansão se alegraria com isso, dado seu papel controverso no estímulo à terceira saída de D. Quixote?


Julgo que há um sentido um bocadinho trocista  sobre o que é uma amizade.
É uma ideia comum que a amizade contem uma mistura de amor e também de inveja.


----------



## duduc

Antes do Freud, ato falho já aparecia em literatura?


----------



## Ari RT

Deméter comete ato falho ao comer carne humana (interditada aos deuses) no banquete de Tântalo? Teria sido uma tentativa de simbolizar/exprimir a própria morte ou a morte simbólica da filha Core raptada para os infernos por Hades?
Para forjar o _nome_ 'ato falho', Freud leu coisas escritas bem antes de seu nascimento sobre coisas existentes ainda antes. Inclusive, e muito, mitologia grega. Coisas lá da proto-história. Ainda se debate se existiram mesmo pessoas chamadas Hesíodo e Homero mas, tenham sido pessoas reais ou compiladores, devem datar de aproximadamente dois e meio milênios antes do filho ilustre de Freiburg.

Editado: não pude resistir a mais este exemplo. Reginaldo Prandi, no seu excelente Mitologia dos Orixás (Cia das Letras, 2001 - recomendo!) narra a criação do mundo. Uma espécie de capítulo I do Gênesis Iorubá:

_Da união entre Obatalá, o Céu, e Odudua, a Terra, nasceram Aganju, a Terra Firme, e Iemanjá, as Águas. Desposando seu irmão Aganju, Iemanjá deu à luz Orungã. Orungã nutriu pela mãe incestuoso amor. Um dia, aproveitando-se da ausência do pai, Orungã raptou e violentou Iemanjá. Aflita e entregue a total desespero, Iemanjá desprendeu-se dos braços do filho incestuoso e fugiu.
Perseguiu-a Orungã. Quando ele estava prestes a apanhá-la, Iemanjá caiu desfalecida e cresceu-lhe desmesuradamente o corpo, como se suas formas se transformassem em vales, montes, serras. De seus seios enormes como duas montanhas nasceram dois rios, que adiante se reuniram numa só lagoa, originando mais adiante o mar. O ventre descomunal de Iemanjá se rompeu e dele nasceram os orixás (Prandi, 2001)._

Mas o nome "complexo de Édipo" tampouco existia então.


----------



## duduc

Achava que ato falho tivesse a ver mais propriamente com os lapsos de linguagem, como no caso do Sansón Carrasco! Sempre aprendendo.


----------



## Vanda

O de linguagem é  *lapsus linguae*, que é em si um ato falho.


----------



## pfaa09

Infi_nightBR said:


> Porque acredito que o "esta" está fazendo referência a "má sorte", certo? Então indicaria que o personagem Sansão se alegraria com isso, dado seu papel controverso no estímulo à terceira saída de D. Quixote?


Eu acho que é o inverso. "Esta" refere-se ao que ele pronunciou em primeiro lugar como sendo a sua primeira escolha e o "ou" vem introduzir uma outra hipótese, daí eu achar que ele se refere à má sorte como "aquela".
Posso estar errado, mas faz-me sentido.


----------



## Ari RT

Faz sentido sim. Na rigidez da gramática não, mas semanticamente faz muito sentido.
Será que nos deparamos com mais uma daquelas questões literárias sem resposta certa (ou com respostas demais para que uma seja considerada única)? Outra infidelidade de Capitu?
Há no caso uma vantagem sobre o texto machadiano. Lido o trecho como indica pfaa, podemos passar-lhe por cima sem maiores cuidados. Lido como ato falho, apenas se adiciona um grão de sal à forma, não ao conteúdo. Não se produz um filho de Bentinho com cara de Escobar.


----------



## duduc

Não sei, Ari, mas não acho que seja ato falho. Anáfora complexa assim não aparece num diálogo. A voz é claramente do narrador.


----------



## zema

Um artigo interessante ao respeito, em inglês: Rutherford, Humor, and Don Quixote.

Sou mais da opinião do tradutor Rutherford. Acho que há ironia aí, do Cervantes ou do Carrasco; provavelmente dos dois.
Uma dimensão que talvez faça sentido considerar é a própria natureza do Sansón Carrasco. Ao parecer, o bacharel encontrava certo prazer em zombar dos outros dissimuladamente:

"Era el bachiller, aunque se llamaba Sansón, no muy grande de cuerpo, aunque muy gran socarrón; de color macilenta, pero de muy buen entendimiento; tendría hasta veinte y cuatro años, carirredondo, de nariz chata y de boca grande, señales todas de ser de condición maliciosa y amigo de donaires y de burlas, como lo mostró en viendo a don Quijote...". [o sublinhado é meu]

Segundo o DRAE, _"socarronería" _é astúcia ou dissimulação acompanhada de zombaria encoberta.
O aparente ato falho pode ser uma amostra do humor oblíquo e _"socarrón"_ do bacharel, sabedor como provavelmente era de que havia poucas chances de que um Dom Quixote falto de malícia advertisse a zombaria, até porque sem uma escuta muito atenta passaria com facilidade despercebida numa frase tão intrincada (isto se é que foi assim proferida). Caso fosse advertida a gracinha, sempre poderia argumentar que tinha sido algum tipo de _lapsus_...
Enfim, apenas uma opinião.

P.S.
Um detalhe que não sei se tem relevância, mas adverti ao ler esse artigo: o original não fala das leis "da amizade", mas das leis "da _sua_ amizade".


----------



## pfaa09

Ari RT said:


> Faz sentido sim.


Para reforçar a ideia, temos "as leis da amizade" que pedem aos amigos que fiquem felizes com "esta", a boa sorte. Não consigo fazer outra leitura.


----------



## Carfer

Sei muitíssimo pouco do assunto, mas, no seguimento das pistas que o Zema nos deu, pus-me a pensar se parte da explicação não estará nas circunstâncias que rodearam a escrita e publicação da segunda parte do '_Dom Quixote_' e em quem terá eventualmente servido de modelo ao personagem Sansón Carrasco. Entre a publicação da primeira (1605) e da segunda parte (1615) apareceu uma versão apócrifa do Quixote da autoria de Alfonso Fernández de Avellaneda, nome que se sabe ser um pseudónimo. A identidade real de Avellaneda é desconhecida. Há mais do que um candidato, desde um tal Jerónimo de Pasamonte até Pedro Liñán de Riaza ou mesmo Lope de Vega. O primeiro já constara e terá sido satirizado na primeira parte, encarnado no personagem Ginés de Pasamonte, forçado e aragonês como o seu modelo. Pasamonte participou, tal como Cervantes, na batalha de Lepanto, na qual Cervantes teve um comportamento heróico que Pasamonte quis falsamente emular, o que teria levado Cervantes a caricaturá-lo na primeira parte do Quixote. Obviamente, os traços de Pasamonte não se ajustam aos de Sansón Carrasco. Já Pedro Liñán de Riaza é outra conversa, porque há bastantes coincidências. Bacharel em cánones por Salamanca como Carrasco, igualmente aragonês - e não toledano - como alguns sustentam, membro do círculo que rodeava Lope de Vega e com quem Cervantes teve conhecidas desavenças. Aparentemente, acreditava ser "_el escritor fingido y tordesillesco que se atrevió, o se ha de atrever, a escribir con pluma de avestruz grosera y mal deliñada las hazañas de mi valeroso caballero…», «tan ladrón es como Caco»_ (transcevo de Sánchez Portero_, Cervantes desveló en clave la identidad de Avellaneda, http://parnaseo.uv.es/lemir/Revista/Revista11/09Sanchez_Antonio.pdf)._
Se é ou não, é coisa de que nem os estudiosos têm a certeza. Certo parece ser, porém, que alguns personagens do Quixote se basearam em personagens reais com quem Cervantes manteve contenciosos e que caricaturou na obra como forma de tirar desforço. Aliás, também parece ser certo que a segunda parte do Quixote, se não terá sido concebida logo de início como uma resposta ao Quixote apócrifo, acabou por tomar esse rumo (não esquecer que o Quixote apócrifo figura expressamente na segunda parte do Quixote cervantino, daí que se fale do '_livro no (dentro) livro_')
Nesse contexto, sou levado a admitir que não se tenha que fazer uma leitura literal do fragmento que originou este fio. Um personagem '_socarrón_' (socarrão, ou seja, velhaco, ardiloso, gozão, zombeteiro) não alinha, por natureza, no cánone habitual da amizade. Tem dela uma visão e uma prática muito própria, muito_ sua _(sublinho o '_sua_' do original que o zema tão oportunamente nos trouxe), adequada à sua perversidade e, consequentemente, oposta àquela: regozija-se com a má sorte, entristece-se com a boa. Sem poder afirmá-lo, creio que é uma leitura possível.

P.S. Há um pormenor na tradução do fragmento que me parece um pouco estranha. Quem anda a cavalo ou quem, em seu tempo, era membro de uma ordem de cavalaria costuma ser designado por '_cavaleiro_'. D. Quixote, de resto, é até habitualmente chamado de '_cavaleiro da triste figura_'. No meu português é muito incomum o termo '_cavalheiro_' nesta acepção. Habitualmente, o significado é o de alguém bem-educado, cortês, de "boa estirpe", em suma, o equivalente do _gentleman_ inglês.


----------



## Vanda

> P.S. Há um pormenor na tradução do fragmento que me parece um pouco estranha. Quem anda a cavalo ou quem, em seu tempo, era membro de uma ordem de cavalaria costuma ser designado por '_cavaleiro_'. D. Quixote, de resto, é até habitualmente chamado de '_cavaleiro da triste figura_'. No meu português é muito incomum o termo '_cavalheiro_' nesta acepção. Habitualmente, o significado é o de alguém bem-educado, cortês, de "boa estirpe", em suma, o equivalente do _gentleman_ inglês.



Mas pra nós também, Carfer, cavalheiro - o gentleman; cavaleiro - o que cavalga.


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> Sei muitíssimo pouco do assunto, mas, no seguimento das pistas que o Zema nos deu, pus-me a pensar se parte da explicação não estará nas circunstâncias que rodearam a escrita e publicação da segunda parte do '_Dom Quixote_' e em quem terá eventualmente servido de modelo ao personagem Sansón Carrasco. Entre a publicação da primeira (1605) e da segunda parte (1615) apareceu uma versão apócrifa do Quixote da autoria de Alfonso Fernández de Avellaneda, nome que se sabe ser um pseudónimo. A identidade real de Avellaneda é desconhecida. Há mais do que um candidato, desde um tal Jerónimo de Pasamonte até Pedro Liñán de Riaza ou mesmo Lope de Vega. O primeiro já constara e terá sido satirizado na primeira parte, encarnado no personagem Ginés de Pasamonte, forçado e aragonês como o seu modelo. Pasamonte participou, tal como Cervantes, na batalha de Lepanto, na qual Cervantes teve um comportamento heróico que Pasamonte quis falsamente emular, o que teria levado Cervantes a caricaturá-lo na primeira parte do Quixote. Obviamente, os traços de Pasamonte não se ajustam aos de Sansón Carrasco. Já Pedro Liñán de Riaza é outra conversa, porque há bastantes coincidências. Bacharel em cánones por Salamanca como Carrasco, igualmente aragonês - e não toledano - como alguns sustentam, membro do círculo que rodeava Lope de Vega e com quem Cervantes teve conhecidas desavenças. Aparentemente, acreditava ser "_el escritor fingido y tordesillesco que se atrevió, o se ha de atrever, a escribir con pluma de avestruz grosera y mal deliñada las hazañas de mi valeroso caballero…», «tan ladrón es como Caco»_ (transcevo de Sánchez Portero_, Cervantes desveló en clave la identidad de Avellaneda, http://parnaseo.uv.es/lemir/Revista/Revista11/09Sanchez_Antonio.pdf)._
> Se é ou não, é coisa de que nem os estudiosos têm a certeza. Certo parece ser, porém, que alguns personagens do Quixote se basearam em personagens reais com quem Cervantes manteve contenciosos e que caricaturou na obra como forma de tirar desforço. Aliás, também parece ser certo que a segunda parte do Quixote, se não terá sido concebida logo de início como uma resposta ao Quixote apócrifo, acabou por tomar esse rumo (não esquecer que o Quixote apócrifo figura expressamente na segunda parte do Quixote cervantino, daí que se fale do '_livro no (dentro) livro_')
> Nesse contexto, sou levado a admitir que não se tenha que fazer uma leitura literal do fragmento que originou este fio. Um personagem '_socarrón_' (socarrão, ou seja, velhaco, ardiloso, gozão, zombeteiro) não alinha, por natureza, no cánone habitual da amizade. Tem dela uma visão e uma prática muito própria, muito_ sua _(sublinho o '_sua_' do original que o zema tão oportunamente nos trouxe), adequada à sua perversidade e, consequentemente, oposta àquela: regozija-se com a má sorte, entristece-se com a boa. Sem poder afirmá-lo, creio que é uma leitura possível.
> 
> P.S. Há um pormenor na tradução do fragmento que me parece um pouco estranha. Quem anda a cavalo ou quem, em seu tempo, era membro de uma ordem de cavalaria costuma ser designado por '_cavaleiro_'. D. Quixote, de resto, é até habitualmente chamado de '_cavaleiro da triste figura_'. No meu português é muito incomum o termo '_cavalheiro_' nesta acepção. Habitualmente, o significado é o de alguém bem-educado, cortês, de "boa estirpe", em suma, o equivalente do _gentleman_ inglês.


Mais que interessantes essas disputas tão acirradas entre os escritores daquele tempo! Também as hipóteses sobre como poderiam ter dado lugar à criação de alguns personagens, quem sabe de toda essa segunda parte como resposta a um Quixote apócrifo.
Eu não sou muito conhecedor da obra, que é complexa demais, por isso não seria tão severo em falar de "perversidade" no caso do bacharel, mas falaria ao menos de "insinceridade". Dom Quixote mostrou logo em seguida grande apreço por Sansón, e Sansón, ao seu modo, suponho que gostava do cavaleiro, mas o bacharel não era, nem podia ser, sincero. Menos ainda quanto às suas intenções. Se adicionamos a isso que era muito novo, sabichão, zombeteiro, levado, um tanto arrogante, não me parece improvável que achasse graça em revelar essa verdade, que torcia para que Dom Quixote se desse mal nessa nova aventura, mas de um modo propositalmente intrincado ao ouvido, sabendo que ninguém ia dar por isso. Uma espécie de lapsus linguae voluntário e brincalhão.


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Mais que interessantes essas disputas tão acirradas entre os escritores daquele tempo! Também as hipóteses sobre como poderiam ter dado lugar à criação de alguns personagens, quem sabe de toda essa segunda parte como resposta a um Quixote apócrifo.
> Eu não sou muito conhecedor da obra, que é complexa demais, por isso não seria tão severo em falar de "perversidade" no caso do bacharel, mas falaria ao menos de "insinceridade". Dom Quixote mostrou logo em seguida grande apreço por Sansón, e Sansón, ao seu modo, suponho que gostava do cavaleiro, mas o bacharel não era, nem podia ser, sincero. Menos ainda quanto às suas intenções. Se adicionamos a isso que era muito novo, sabichão, zombeteiro, levado, um tanto arrogante, não me parece improvável que achasse graça em revelar essa verdade, que torcia para que Dom Quixote se desse mal nessa nova aventura, mas de um modo propositalmente intrincado ao ouvido, que sabia que ninguém ia perceber. Uma espécie de lapsus linguae voluntário.



Pode ser, não digo que não, mas pode ser mais do que isso. Repare que não é Sansón quem directamente faz a afirmação, mas o narrador, isto é, Cervantes, que se pode ter servido dela para propósitos exteriores à ficção propriamente dita, quais sejam os de atingir um seu inimigo, o autor do apócrifo, figurado no bacharel Sansón Carrasco (na tese de Portero, que o identifica como Liñán de Riaza). Nesta perspectiva, pode não se tratar apenas de um lapsus linguae, mas de uma alusão à estatura moral de Carrasco(Avellaneda/Riáza), que na obra tem uma conotação claramente negativa. De facto, por detrás do tom irónico que permeia toda a obra, o retrato que Cervantes faz de Sansón Carrasco não é nada abonatório, e pergunto-me mesmo se as cores com que o pinta não seriam até mais carregadas se não se desse o caso de Riáza (a ser ele, de facto, o autor do apócrifo) pertencer ao círculo de Lope de Vega, do qual fazia parte o Inquisidor-Geral, sendo ele próprio familiar, como se sabe, da Inquisição. Gente de temer, portanto. Descreve-o assim:


> _'Era el bachiller, aunque se llamaba Sansón, no muy grande de cuerpo, aunque muy gran socarrón, de color macilenta, pero de muy buen entendimiento; tendría hasta veinte y cuatro años, carir[r]edon-do, de nariz chata y de boca grande, señales todas de ser de condición maliciosa y amigo de donaires y de burlas, como lo mostró en viendo a don Quijote, poniéndose delante dél de rodillas, diciéndole: –Déme vuestra grandeza las manos, señor don Quijote de la Mancha; que, por el hábito de San Pedro que visto, aunque no tengo otras órdenes que las cuatro primeras, que es vuestra merced uno de los más famosos caballeros andantes que ha habido, ni aun habrá, en toda la redondez de la tierra(...)'_


Mais. Quem assim é descrito e quem assim exalta o Quixote, não é outro senão quem se prepara para o enfrentar e derrotar. Efectivamente, mais adiante, Carrasco transforma-se no Cavaleiro do Bosque, ou Cavaleiro dos Espelhos, com quem D. Quixote trava uma peleja.


> _'Apenas le vio caído Sancho, cuando se deslizó del alcornoque y a toda priesa vino donde su señor estaba, el cual, apeándose de Rocinante, fue sobre el de los Espejos, y, quitándole las lazadas del yelmo para ver si era muerto y para que le diese el aire si acaso estaba vivo; y vio... ¿Quién podrá decir lo que vio, sin causar admiración, maravilla y espanto a los que lo oyeren? Vio, dice la historia, el rostro mesmo, la misma figura, el mesmo aspecto, la misma fisonomía, la mesma efigie, la pespetiva mesma del bachiller Sansón Carrasco; y, así como la vio, en altas voces dijo:'_


Naturalmente, podemos sempre deixar de lado os aspectos exteriores à ficção e cingir-nos à trama do romance (ainda que corramos o risco de amputar o entendimento da obra de elementos importantes), mas, mesmo nessa perspectiva, a contradição pode ter sido um recurso a que Cervantes deitou mão para melhor retratar o personagem e expor a sua duplicidade:


> _'Abrazóle Sansón y suplicóle le avisase de su buena o mala suerte, para alegrarse con ésta o entristecerse con aquélla, como las leyes de su amistad pedían'._


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> Pode ser, não digo que não, mas pode ser mais do que isso. Repare que não é Sansón quem directamente faz a afirmação, mas o narrador, isto é, Cervantes, que se pode ter servido dela para propósitos exteriores à ficção propriamente dita, quais sejam os de atingir um seu inimigo, o autor do apócrifo, figurado no bacharel Sansón Carrasco (na tese de Portero, que o identifica como Liñán de Riaza). Nesta perspectiva, pode não se tratar apenas de um lapsus linguae, mas de uma alusão à estatura moral de Carrasco(Avellaneda/Riáza), que na obra tem uma conotação claramente negativa. De facto, por detrás do tom irónico que permeia toda a obra, o retrato que Cervantes faz de Sansón Carrasco não é nada abonatório, e pergunto-me mesmo se as cores com que o pinta não seriam até mais carregadas se não se desse o caso de Riáza (a ser ele, de facto, o autor do apócrifo) pertencer ao círculo de Lope de Vega, do qual fazia parte o Inquisidor-Geral, sendo ele próprio familiar, como se sabe, da Inquisição. Gente de temer, portanto. Descreve-o assim:
> 
> Mais. Quem assim é descrito e quem assim exalta o Quixote, não é outro senão quem se prepara para o enfrentar e derrotar. Efectivamente, mais adiante, Carrasco transforma-se no Cavaleiro do Bosque, ou Cavaleiro dos Espelhos, com quem D. Quixote trava uma peleja.
> 
> Naturalmente, podemos sempre deixar de lado os aspectos exteriores à ficção e cingir-nos à trama do romance (ainda que corramos o risco de amputar o entendimento da obra de elementos importantes), mas, mesmo nessa perspectiva, a contradição pode ter sido um recurso a que Cervantes deitou mão para melhor retratar o personagem e expor a sua duplicidade:


Sim, acho que é bem possível; muitas vezes paira, até para um leitor distraído, a sensação de que Cervantes está aludindo veladamente no texto a questões concretas sociais, políticas, pessoais.
No caso do Carrasco a duplicidade está, e mesmo que Cervantes não carregue excessivamente as tintas nos seus defeitos e falhas morais, de fato atribui ao bacharel um papel na história que penso que nenhum leitor poderá lhe perdoar totalmente jamais. Com melhor ou pior intenção, é quem derrota Dom Quixote e força o cavaleiro a depor as armas e voltar para casa. Desonra em teoria terapêutica, mas que leva o herói ao desengano e precipita a sua morte.


----------

